# Stair case router jig



## WoodJoy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello:
I am new to forums so please forgive me if I mess up. Anyway, I amlooking for plans for a stair case router jig. Can anyone Help. Thnks
WoodJoy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi WoodJoy

Here's a link or two that will help you make one.
this one jig will let you make open or close end stringers... 

Stairs! 
Router Workshop: stairmarkers

The link below will show you how to use it (RWS videos)
The Woodworking Channel

==========


WoodJoy said:


> Hello:
> I am new to forums so please forgive me if I mess up. Anyway, I amlooking for plans for a stair case router jig. Can anyone Help. Thnks
> WoodJoy


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I made similar jigs for cutting into the insides of the exterior stringers 2X and 4X materials. It looks pretty sharp on interior stairwells and it allows for better air flow on sundecks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

I love jigs how about a snapshot or two of your jig 


and how you made it 


========




Ghidrah said:


> I made similar jigs for cutting into the insides of the exterior stringers 2X and 4X materials. It looks pretty sharp on interior stairwells and it allows for better air flow on sundecks.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The wonderful thing about the RWS jig is, you don't truly need any screws or nails. Just wedges and, they don't/won't squeak.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi WoodJoy
> 
> Here's a link or two that will help you make one.
> this one jig will let you make open or close end stringers...
> ...


Hi Bob

I've never done these. How come stair jigs all seem to have tapered dados and then the assembly requires wedges? I don't think I've ever noticed it on construction sites.
Down here, stairs are generally concrete, over which you can put wooden treads, but the concrete already supports them, so the strings aren't critical.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Peter

Most construction sites don't care, nail it in place and move on..but in 5 years or less they will squeak 
Nails and screws can't hold it tight over time..most concrete one are in place when they pour the floors if you take a hard look at them, the bottom is not right,off by 2 or 3" the norm some put in a bolt or two after the pour ..

I have seen many done with a router dado and some screws or nails but the nails will back out after time..

I will say concrete is best but it's hard for most to put them in place..  not to say anything about getting them off the truck and in the door way ..

======




istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I've never done these. How come stair jigs all seem to have tapered dados and then the assembly requires wedges? I don't think I've ever noticed it on construction sites.
> Down here, stairs are generally concrete, over which you can put wooden treads, but the concrete already supports them, so the strings aren't critical.
> ...


----------



## WoodJoy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Fellas for all the suggestions . I am looking for a simple jig for outdoor ( deck ) stairs. So they won't be fancy like those wedged stairs of old. All you suggestions have given me a couple of ideas that I will try.
Best Regards
WoodJoy


----------

